# Got a new piece of Hunting property!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I found a little piece of Property about 5 minutes from home with a nice metal building ( for Storage ) a running Creek and a water well onit. It's not but 30 acres but as of yesterday Its Mine. One of the neighbors stopped by to let me know they dont allow hunting in that area LOL. Boy are they in for a suprise! The Lord is Good!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Surrounded by vergin area are you ...boy oh boy sorry ha ha...

Good going for you !

So the neighbor said...well we do not allow hunting in these part huh....what did he mean by that ???







Did he know who he was talking to ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OAC they will be the first to gripe about the coyotes killing their Cats! I am not in the habit of asking permission to hunt on my own property. They will find out soon enough. I think maybe they feel like I am an intruder, but hey the land has been for sale for over a year they should of bought it. NO they didnt know who they were talking to. It is about a minute of the interstate but has multiple kinds of wildlife tracks and sign all over it, Fox, Bobcat, Coyote and Deer to name a few. I am Pretty Pumped up about it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fantastic ! What are the cover like woods, brush, field ? Are you going to work it or did you buy it to play on ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new property Richard. I'm sure you'll post pics of it, won't you??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Gonna Grow trees and Hunt on it! About 29 acres is already planted in trees, Timber is a large industry in my area. Also there is an old Caboose that is fixed up for a camp on the place, I may try to sell it I dont have any need for it. I am going to do some dozier work on the Place to clean up about an acre of Brush but other than that its in pretty good shape the buildings have water and electricity run to them already too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on your land !! I went through the same thing a few years back on some property I owned. Every time I went out to hunt neighbors let their dogs loose on my property. Caught both dogs called dog catcher and DNR. They got a big fat ticket for the dogs and a bigger one for the pond they dug without a permit from DEQ/DNR. LMAO. Hope it goes well for ya. BTW they sold their house 6 months later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll teach 'em.

Richard is the caboose empty inside?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeps YD it is pretty much empty, it is a Really Old Wooden one, but we were in it a few days ago during a rain storm and it had no leaks. I just don't have any use for it, it has a lot of real heavy metal on it thought about cutting it up and selling the metal for scrap. But I will Prolly Put in on E-bay to see what I can get for it. I figure a collector or museum might be intersted in it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds like a cool old caboose. I don't want to buy it though. haha.

I love how people think that they can tell someone else what they can and can't do on their own property. Nothing like starting out on the wrong foot.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

All I got to say is DUCK sucka!!! LOL My wife and kids will tell ya I dont ask permission to go hunting especially on my own land! But I Do Keep it Legal because without Laws we would have total Chaos!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Yeps YD it is pretty much empty, it is a Really Old Wooden one, but we were in it a few days ago during a rain storm and it had no leaks. I just don't have any use for it, it has a lot of real heavy metal on it thought about cutting it up and selling the metal for scrap. But I will Prolly Put in on E-bay to see what I can get for it. I figure a collector or museum might be intersted in it.


Yeah cutting it up would be a shame, if someone would buy it. I was thinking it would make for a neat cabin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just out of curiousity you should do a little research on the caboose. If it still has a RR name or even numbers somewhere on the frame or a plate somewhere it may be traceable as a historical piece.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD they have a porch on it and a couple of walls framed up but its not finished out, I guess they were going to use it for a camp at one time but decided not to. All the wood would have to be replaced before too many more years and from what I could tell it is all rivited in with 1/2 inch Rivets so it would be a JOB to do it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Put it on one of the big restoration sites. Trust me if it has parts someone will take it off your hands. You would be absolutely amazed at the stories behind old things if you can track it down. Tom


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats REID. 30 acres will hold and give access to lots of good critters! Especially with water and food source. Is the creek big enough turkeys will roost over it? You've got me salivating already!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Good luck with the new place. Nothing like owning your own piece of heaven. Those foxes sure like those little plots of land with some old buildings or a CABOOSE!!!!! lol...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the purchase, I'm sure you'll enjoy all the pleasures it will give you.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That sounds great congrats on the new property I'm sure that you will enjoy it.

Neighbors sound nice enough LOL nothing like sticking there foot in there mouth huh.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear someone investing in land, and not for development. Should be a good investment, after all, they have made all the land there is to make. Enjoy!! Good luck with the neighbors.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys I Know I am Blessed to be able to do this in the times we are in, It has always been a dream of mine to own a piece of land I am now up to73 acres of my own. I know its not a lot of land but I am tickled to have it. I am not too worried about the neighbor thing though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just set a few bar traps for the neighbor folk RH---That will give them something to do for a while.

Welcome to Predatortalk 220swift from windy Westcliffe.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks catcapper. I'm looking forward to being very active on this site. I have hunted in your area, but not for a couple of years. I hope to be back in your area this fall for at least one hunt. I hunt predators mostly the Commanche grasslands in the southeast, and some east of Denver between Watkins and Limon. Thanks again for the welcome.

I also hunt in southern Iowa.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to have you join us 220, I think you'll like it here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks youngdon, I hope I can make a contribution. I've been watching for about 2 weeks and I REALLY like what you guys are doing. I will start posting pictures and adding my thoughts. Like most of you, I've been actively involved in hunting and fishing for over 40 years. I even served as president of the Iowa State Archery Assoc. for almost a year until my job transferred me to Colorado. As I tell everyone, I'm Iowan by birth and Colorandan by the grace of God. I look forward to more of the kind of discussions that are now taking place. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome 220 !! This is a great place with some even greater people !! Tom


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Look forward to chatting in the future 220, and welcome aboard.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new chunk of land Richard. Nice to have something to call your own and not so nice when others try to dictate to you what you can do on it. The world is full of them, guess we have to over look them and just keep pull'in the trigger till "God forbid" they make us stop.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, me too


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome 220 Glad You Made it here, Great Site and Great folks too!! Enjoy!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks ReidRH, I very pleased I found this site. You guys are great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> Thanks youngdon, I hope I can make a contribution. I've been watching for about 2 weeks and I REALLY like what you guys are doing. I will start posting pictures and adding my thoughts. Like most of you, I've been actively involved in hunting and fishing for over 40 years. I even served as president of the Iowa State Archery Assoc. for almost a year until my job transferred me to Colorado. As I tell everyone, I'm Iowan by birth and Colorandan by the grace of God. I look forward to more of the kind of discussions that are now taking place. Thanks again for the welcome.


We have an "introduce yourself" thread in the "members cabin" forum if you would care to use it. It's not mandatory and we will like you even if you choose not to divulge any more information about yourself. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll do that


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I too welcome you Swift...just saw your post.

So are you a Hawkeye too ?

I enjoy pheasants in N/W Iowa and used to hunt east of Denver too...

Welcome and feel free to badger me anytime....just like everyone else here...lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the family 220. Glad you joined us!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Yes On a call, dyed in the wool, big 10 Hawkeye.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well good for you...I will save you a seat next to mine !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't worry guys, you can save your party money, you won't be winning any Big 10 championships any time soon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ouch !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We will have to see how the new "so called Big 10" shakes out with all the colleges switching


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2. Time will tell.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah it will.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! Sounds exciting!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just an Update Guys, It is Mine and coming along I have spent all week Cleaning up and Bush Hogging all the Roads, Cleaning out the Shop, Fixing the shop door that was hung up and Cutting Limbs and trees out of the roads but so far so good!! We are Pretty excited about getting on with it!! I have also found a fox den, Bobcat tracks and Coyote sign on it, So I am Cranked up about it!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Soooooo, pictures?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah Pics, Too bad your neighbor won't let you hunt on it LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I will post pics when I get a chance and can find it, Hey cat can i borrow your camerahoto:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!----- I think that was a shot at my camera fella..........lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One can only hope his aim was true.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL YD You Trying to say he needs a new one! Daggum Cat I am not even gonna tell them what kind of camera I have LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We tease Cat *a lot* about his camera, he knows we are teasing him. I have been keeping my eye out for one that has a removable dust ball on the lens for him. So far no luck ! Any one have one of those real tiny etch a sketches?? PM me if you do please.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeps I know dis is true, Papaw always said if ya cnt have fun just as well be dead, He died at 92 guess he quit having fun!


----------

